# Welcome Boc, your new "in-training" overlord! Bow. BOW I SAY!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Would like to welcome Boc to the moderation team. At my request he has been made Junior Moderator of the Original Works section. Not only, is he super busy in this section with helping out and providing feedback, but he'll be my lackey when it comes to the major competitions and such.  welcome him. or else.

:king:

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheers, CP! Thanks again for the opportunity to begin my reign of terr-er... help out... yesss...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Aw great, now we have two idiots running around in the original works section. :laugh:

Congrads though Boc.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Figured it was gonna be you Boc. :grin: 

Congrats dude. :good:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations dude!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

nice one BOC well done x


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

May your quest for power be a fruitful one, Boc.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i shall cull him if it becomes necessary. 

CP unish:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Aw great, now we have two idiots running around in the original works section. :laugh:
> 
> Congrats though Boc.


We like to keep them in one place :biggrin:



Commissar Ploss said:


> i shall cull him if it becomes necessary.
> 
> CP unish:


Harsh. lol.


Welcome to the team Boc


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gratz man.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Thankya all, and I hardly believe that there are _only_ two idiots running around Original Works... hell I'd be shocked if there were two people here that weren't!

Glad to be a part of the team :victory:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Grats!!!!~


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Real cool!*

Boc, I have learned a lot from you. Congradulations and well deserved! k:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats BoC 

Wait, only 2? What about Serp?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh shi...RUN PEOPLE HE HAS POWER!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> Congrats BoC
> 
> Wait, only 2? What about Serp?


I think he means _running_, not _running around_. 

Because by that logic, there`s Ploss, me, Boc, ThatOtherGuy, and probably some others...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats Boc . Just got back from holiday so apologies if this is rather late...


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Boc!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Con-Boc-ulations...

It had to be done 

'grats mate


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Boc. Now try to avoid becoming power hungry and insane, then kill Ploss and possibly the rest of us on your quest for godhood. Cause that would suck


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratz man. A well deserved upgrade. I shall write a new short story in your honor.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

A wee bit late but congratulations none the less sir! I find it rather fitting given the amount of work you've put into this corner of the forums. 

Hip, Hip, Huzzah!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

